# Cleaning Up Fiberglass Boat Exterior



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I just picked up this 18' Larson. It has been sitting for several years stored outside. It was partially covered by a tarp, but as you can see, the middle of the boat that was exposed to the sun has "whited out" a bit.

Is there a way to restore the finish? Can it be buffed out?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Unless you want to go through an entire re-gelcoat(which you dont), I'd go with something from Macquires or 3M. Start with a Heavy duty Fiberglass cleaner and restorer. A few rounds of that before you even get to a wax. The restorer with actually penatrate the glasss and bring it back to life. Once your there, the Macquires three step wax, or Colonites worked good for me. Use a two or three step for your waxing, not a all in one. It wll lokk good if you put some time in. I'd use a 9" wheel. Buy stock in Bonnets....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Neal, I recently picked up an older Four Winns thats almost the shape yours is in. Matter of fact it the same color scheme. I've tried several products with none giving the results I'd like to see. Maquires and 3M make a handful of products that claim to remove oxidation and revive tired, faded gel coat but I've not had those results. I did a small section by wet sanding with 1000 grit, polished then waxed and it looks great. The trouble is I spent the better part of an hour on a spot about a foot spare. Bottom line is I'm thinking I'm in for a lot of wet sanding (800 to 1200) then a good polish then waxing.

On a side note I've not gotten any yet but was told about a product called "Vertglas" it may the my next step before going the route of sanding, polishing, waxing.

See here: http://www.vertglas.com/index.html

I've heard mixed reviews about it. I'm thinking it all depends on how bad the oxidation is.

Good Luck!  

And remember the old saying: *"A boat is a hole in the water that one dumps money into"* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I used the 3M Fiberglass Restore on my 1984 Christ Craft when I bought her. That thing had oxidation thicker that the hull itself. A good buffer a bottle of that and she shined like almost new. Its more pricey than some of the other stuff but sure seemed to do the job.

Dave


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i agree with the 3m products. clean with a dewaxer first and start with a polishing wheel and some heavy duty compound. then a finesse compound and finish it off with perfect-it glaze. i have heard good and bad about the vertglas.enough that i would not try it.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Burksee, if I drop it off today can you have it ready by this weekend? 

Thanks for the help guys....looks like I have some work to do.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Neal said:


> Burksee, if I drop it off today can you have it ready by this weekend?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys....looks like I have some work to do.


Sure thing Neal, But I know your not going to like the price!  :lol:  

Fishdog, Do you have the part# off of the 3M stuff you used? I saw were there were several different ones. The one I got was a cleaner/restorer and it bairly touched the stuff. Once it dried it look the same faded way it did before I started. Your using a high speed buffer/wheel? Did you put a wax/sealer on afterwards? One more.... How long did it hold up? I dont mind washing and waxing a couple of times a year but I'm not wanting to go thru this mess every year! 

Thanks!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

:idea:























+


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

You should not need a de-waxer. A mild rubbing compound will remove any wax that maybe a problem.

A variable spped straight wheel polisher will work much better than a orbital. If you use one make sure you slow down the speed so it does not burn through the Gelcoat. (Yes it will happen...  )

Robby Meyers who posts on the Detroit River forum told me about some stuff that works better than 3M...... The problem is I cannot remember the name of it...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Joel, Although I find you post hilarious you know comments like that wont get you any invites for a ride! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Burksee said:


> Joel, Although I find you post hilarious you know comments like that wont get you any invites for a ride! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh...It'll get him a ride alright.....out!!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Burksee said:


> Sure thing Neal, But I know your not going to like the price!  :lol:
> 
> Fishdog, Do you have the part# off of the 3M stuff you used? I saw were there were several different ones.


I think the "stuff" Fishdog is talking about is 3M Super Duty Rubbing Compound part #05954 and then a follow up with Finesse-it II part #05928. If you find success after using these two products on a small spot I would continue and then seal the gelcoat with McGuires #7 sealing wax. If you don't, try this: on a small area say at the transom using a 3m type scubbing pad, use a liberal amount of regular old Ajax cleanser with water to cut the oxidation prior to using the rubbing compound. If you find success with this method I would continue with the same type scrubbing pad on a polisher with the cleanser prior to using the 3M products. I know a person with a colored gelcoat that used this method with great success. It's a bit messy but you can't bake a cake without crackin a few eggs. Enjoy have a few brews and whistel a happy tune while you work.  It'll pass.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Try this...on a small area... before you put a lot of time and muscle into cleaning up that boat...use """The Works""" Tub & Shower Cleaner.....removes stubborn rust stains..mineral deposits..soap scum..from showers,tubs,sinks,FIBERGLASS.stainless steel.shower doors and plastics....just dont let it sit for a long time on the surfaces....if this does not work to help clean up the dullness ...then you probably need a buff and shine application which could be as easily had with a quality auto polish...the area looks more faded than anything else...so a fiberglass restore system would seem the fix....good exercise for the biceps and forearm...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

DD, thanks for the info! 

Snaggs, Thanks as well. I tried some "Works" already! Took some of the staining and oxidation off but after it dried it went "white" again.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

I used Krud Cutter (from Home Depot) at full strength to take all the old wax coats and dirt off, and then one of the 3 step processes stated above. My boat came out looking great, but it was all white to start.

Captain Jay


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Some very good suggestions on the prep products.
A heavy cutting compound followed with 3M finesse.

However the Meguiars sealer lacks in the durability equation.

Liquid GLass (Auto Zone, Pep Boys) would work.
But better yet is Zaino's Show Car Polish http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc
Very pricey but 100% worth it.
EXTREMELY durable!


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

I second Zaino, Its all i will use on my boat and truck.
Expensive, and very durable too.
Well worth the cost.


----------



## brybrain (Jan 6, 2007)

I was just wondering how you things went with your boat. I need to clean the same kind of residue. What did you end up using and how well did it work?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Lots of good advise here. Mine is due for an exterior makeover as well.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

brybrain said:


> I was just wondering how you things went with your boat. I need to clean the same kind of residue. What did you end up using and how well did it work?


Bry, I ended up using the 3M product, Marine Fiberglass Restorer and Wax.

http://www.starmarinedepot.com/3M+Marine+Fiberglass+Restorer+and+Wax.html

It took a power buffer and alot of elbow grease, but I managed to get 80-90% of the oxidation off. I'm plan on hitting it again this spring, to get the rest.


----------

